# Bioblitz at Juniper Hall



## davholla (Nov 15, 2016)

If any of you get a chance to go to a Bioblitz, they are great.  Just try to arrive early so you don't miss the moth trap
Here are some photos from one I went to



EF7A9726Psuedoscorpion by davholla2002, on Flickr




fleebeetleEF7A9788 by davholla2002, on Flickr




IMG_9385moth by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------

